# Sunday Oldie ( Made Before 1980)



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Slight delay there due to difficultes with the computer 

Anyway I`m starting with this...

*Citizen,cal.0201 17 Jewels, circa 1960s*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wondered what was happening.









*Omega, cal.620 Superflat 17 jewels. 1964*





































Later,

William


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

1955 Tissot Seastar i think, unless something else tempts me in the morning :yawn:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

As promised from the Japanese Forum, recently acquired from Andy. Bit battered and worn but still very nice!

December 1971 if I make it out correctly.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This one came today,it didn't need much of a clean up,i've been wearing it for a while,and its working well so far. :sweatdrop:

Inventic was a brand name of Kummer from 1918. movt:1J

INVENTIC FABRIQUE D'HORLOGERIE ED. KUMMER S.A (bit of info i found)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

dapper said:


>


Dapper... Are you sure that's old...? I keeed (you gotta do somethin' with that strap)!

Today & still loving it, having a hard time prying this off my wrist...:










As per someone's request that we post the pertinents (probably a good idea):

1950's

Creation

Alarm

17 jewels

35ish mm Ã˜


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

starting the day with a Quarz Montine with a Fontainemelon 6 jewel movement










Kev


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Timex today.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Speedmaster MK2 from 1970............


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

1971 Heuer Autavia 1163T 'Jo Siffert'


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

USSR crab cased Kirovski Party watch from the late 1950s to early 1960s with 2408 caliber, made by the Ist Moscow Watch Factory, which later became known as Poljot


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

This weeks new arrival today Omega constellation cal751 from 1968

cheers

Andy


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Off down the pub later with the old cars so obviously I will need to know the time, date, day and month and may have to time a few events.....








- sorry photo dos not do this justice.

Gigandet / Wakmann incablock triple date,gold plate, think there might be a brightbling movement inside but have not had the back off yet


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> I wondered what was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William, that is rather nice - any more details???


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

'Gold' Sekonda 17 jewels, manual wind with date (picture was taken yesterday, hope that's OK with SEIKO7A38FAN!) 










I have a chrome one as well, so....one of each colour then.

As someone else here said, these watches have next to no value, which is OK with me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Slight delay there due to difficulties with the computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I was having difficulties 

Oh well, this was what I was wearing...

*Citizen,cal.0201 17 Jewels, circa 1960s*










I`ve put this on since getting up...

*Services** (Swiss Made) 17 Jewels, circa late 1950s*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

double post


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Changed to this Vantage.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ultronic this morning.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Staying with Quartz for now Timex 79 Q *Model 42* movement










Kev


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Sticking with the Oyster date today.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Just woke up after a good nights sleep,and put this on,it came Friday i think,strong tick,case measures 34mm across,excluding the button,(crown) with fixed lugs.

its very large for such an old watch. 

Swiss Mentor 4J.





































Sorry,i got carried away with the picks.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

sam. said:


> Just woke up after a good nights sleep,and put this on,it came Friday i think,strong tick,case measures 34mm across,excluding the button,(crown) with fixed lugs.
> 
> its very large for such an old watch.
> 
> ...


Superb Sam, that case looks indestructible. I wish I knew your secret for finding stuff, :notworthy: there are curently 187,829 wristwathes for sale on a popular Internet auction site, and that's just the UK. You must have a good set of keywords you use in searches.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Some impressive watchmaking went into that! :thumbsup:



frogspawn said:


> Off down the pub later with the old cars so obviously I will need to know the time, date, day and month and may have to time a few events.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the other end of the horology spectrum, my 1960s Lewa pin-pallet stopwatch.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sputnik, at least until things cease revolving....











​


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

nope, change of plan: 1970's Seiko five for me today :man_in_love:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Odo said:


> As promised from the Japanese Forum, recently acquired from Andy. Bit battered and worn but still very nice!
> 
> December 1971 if I make it out correctly.


Very nice, Odo...and the Water 70 Resist legend @ 9 o'clock ties in with the date as well...it disappeared the following year. Here's mine that I bought from Gary this week (dated June '72). This watch was perfect in every detail, but had a very slightly spotted dial and non Seiko bracelet. I replaced these yesterday, with parts from a non working one (see Jap section...Seiko Pogue) and now the watch is probably one of the nicest examples around, and being proudly worn today!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

"Superb Sam, that case looks indestructible. I wish I knew your secret for finding stuff, :notworthy: there are curently 187,829 wristwathes for sale on a popular Internet auction site, and that's just the UK. You must have a good set of keywords you use in searches."

Thanks Ian,you're right,that case was built to last!

I think its luck,as regards to finding stuff, ardon: i find the less keywords you use the better chance of finding a bargain,as we know, some people don't list their items correctly,or in the right place.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Vintage Citizen's all round today..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes :yes:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Changed over to an old favorite. 

Rolex Oyster Royal

Serial 234***

year:1957

movt: 15R 49481

model 6246.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > As promised from the Japanese Forum, recently acquired from Andy. Bit battered and worn but still very nice!
> ...


Looks great Rog, I was torn between both of them on SC but I like the water resist detail, I feel it balances the dial somehow!? Didn't realise at the time it meant an earlier model.

I'm torn now between leaving it "au'natural" or having it spruced up a bit.

Some lovely stuff on show this morning as well


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Change for lunch to 60's Kelton *type** 24 Timex movement has Phillipines stamped on it*. Case from Britian.










Kev


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

1960s Baylor Electric out for a run Landeron 4750 movement.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> 1960s Baylor Electric out for a run Landeron 4750 movement.


Love the electric flash indices and second hand very cool :thumbsup:

cheers

Andy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

frogspawn said:


> William, that is rather nice - any more details???


Here is the info from Omega's website:

----------------------------

- Other -

Gents' leather strap

Reference

MD 111.0003

International collection

1962

Movement

Type: Manual winding (mechanical)

Caliber number: 620

Superflat

Created in 1960

17 jewels

No second hand

Case

Gold-plated

Case back

Press-in

Full metal

Dial

With hand-rivetted gold hour markers and "stick" hands.

Crystal

Hesalite

Bracelet

Leather

Water resistance

No

More product information

Case : round (32 mm diameter), 14K yellow gold-plated (20 mic.) with SS case back, bezel with "florentine" finish.

For leather straps of 17 mm lug-size

Swiss retail price (1966) : CHF 205.-

Also available in 14K pink gold-plated (ME 111.0003, CHF 205.-).

JLM

---------------------------

It has a thickness of 6.5mm. The dial is 24.5mm. It's the typical small size of men's dress watches of that era. I love Omega's WR spec in the description.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

this today for no other reason than I can


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Omega speedmaster 176-0015 with a little bit of cosmetic Wabi.










Have a relaxing day.

steve


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Another recent renovation. Yema mechanical jump hour, now running and looking a while lot better than when received. The gunk I missed showing in the photo round the bezel now removed :blush:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My everyday beater. 

*Omega Seamaster 300, cal.552 24 jewels. 1966-1967.*










Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs Selectron Chrono this afternoon










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

My stunning 1959 Kontiki - love it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am putting a strap on this one today wear it for a few.

It's pretty much the same as the one I let go in the second picture, the second one having RA before and after the Swiss Made. Marker shapes a bit diff

Does anyone know who's paperback novel that is in the background? ha, well I do



















.........


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Lunch over 2nd bottle demolished time for a change *Wittenaur Genive 17Jewel 11K movement*.










Kev


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Feeling tuneful so have swapped to these...

*Titus, ESA cal.9162, circa mid 1970s.*










*Omega Seamaster f300 120m, circa 1972*










Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Changed over to one that came thursday. 

Newmark 6J

fixed lugs

Movements got an LU with a star above written on it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph, cal.1040 automatic 22 jewels. 1973.*










Later,

William


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Joining in the Omega love in today










(Can't believe no one else snapped this up from the sales forum before i saw it!)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another lovely sunny day and I've been pottering about in the garden wearing shorts, a silly smile and this.










Omega Constellation f2.4 MHz (aka the Stardust)

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for a splash of *C**O**L**O**U**R**!**!**!*

*Services, Model 1078, Cal.EB 8021 17 Jewels, circa 1970s*










:goof:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Time for a splash of *C**O**L**O**U**R**!**!**!*
> 
> *Services, Model 1078, Cal.EB 8021 17 Jewels, circa 1970s*
> 
> ...


Just a reminder... blah blah blah... sell it to me... blah blah blah. 

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Changed to Enicar Automatic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Just a reminder... blah blah blah... sell it ot me... blah blah blah.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Just a reminder... blah blah blah... no I won`t... blah blah blah


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder... blah blah blah... sell it ot me... blah blah blah.
> ...


I do accept gifts. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Off from a modern to an oldie... the same as always:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

minkle said:


> Vintage Citizen's all round today..


Forgot how much I love those vintage Jap green Dials.

For every watch I buy, 3 more go on 'must get' list.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Evening change to Services Aerist mid 50's *Oris 296 movement*.










Kev


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Daytime wearer



















And for tonight......










A bit of military to watch Stargate with :notworthy:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The Canon Man said:


> Forgot how much I love those vintage Jap green Dials.
> 
> For every watch I buy, 3 more go on 'must get' list.


It is lovely, its graduated so always looks like its just caught the light, arrived a couple of days ago, scrubbed up very nicely and the 710 loves it.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Quite a large 'n' chunky Timex Day Date 1973 for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I`ll let you have these bits if you like...










:lol:

Swapped over to this now...

*
Aviation `Made In England` unjeweled pin-pallet, circa mid 1950s*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This 1970s Oriosa for tonight.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this now...
> 
> *
> Aviation `Made In England` unjeweled pin-pallet, circa mid 1950s*


*Just a reminder... blah blah blah... sell it to me... blah blah blah. *

William - I know you can't! Birth Year watch (for me) and all that.

HAG one... what's left of it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this now...
> ...


I presume you mean this one which coincidentally I put on earlier? 

*Aviation (supplied by Louis Newmark Croydon), unjeweled Pin-pallet circa 1954.*










Sorry, but as I said to our man in Woodville...



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just a reminder... blah blah blah... no I won`t... blah blah blah


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll let you have these bits if you like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will remember the case! :thumbsup: What movement belongs in it?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll let you have these bits if you like...
> ...


I wonder? :huh:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Services, Model 1078,** Cal.EB 8021 17 Jewels**, circa 1970s*




& here`s a couple of more photos to remind you what it should look like


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

williamsat said:


> Timex today.


Which came first...Timex or Omega Dynamic?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

sam. said:


>


Absolutely beautiful......how nice is that? :man_in_love:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Well, it's not like I was going to go back one page and look or pay attention, or anything like that. :duh: :bag:

Later,

William


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Just a reminder... blah blah blah... sell it to me... blah blah blah. *

Birth Year watch (for me) and all that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Sorry Mach... I just can't keep track of 'em all! I do like this one the best. It must be tough being you.


It`s a hard life, but someone has to do it :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Boxbrownie said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Aw Shucks,Thankyou! :hi:


----------

